# This Guy Has A Great Collection Of Early Badges, But The Prices????



## Bikermaniac (May 6, 2016)

Coolest early bike name plates, but the prices are just crazy high (at least to me).

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xbike.TRS0&_nkw=bike&_sacat=0


----------



## brassbusterpc (May 7, 2016)

Very nice badges but not one bid or any watchers on any.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 7, 2016)

Yeah, I looks like he don't want to sell them.


----------



## bairdco (May 7, 2016)

He's just showing off. I always wonder, with the thousands of head badges up for sale, what the heck happened to the bike?


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2016)

bairdco said:


> He's just showing off. I always wonder, with the thousands of head badges up for sale, what the heck happened to the bike?



They end up like this.


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 7, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> Coolest early bike name plates, but the prices are just crazy high (at least to me). Don't worry Prices sounds like someone on the cabe,, Lol,
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xbike.TRS0&_nkw=bike&_sacat=0


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 7, 2016)

Damn!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 16, 2016)

at my house that Cinelli badge wouldn't qualify as a wall hanger. $80 for a Shelby Flying Cloud ? yipes! yep... cool stuff. must be nice to have the "resources" to throw away on listing fees.


----------



## bobcycles (May 20, 2016)

I like the "Lapebie" badge for 400.00  Comes with a likeness of late night talkshow host Jim Fallon!
very cool!

Plus a name that makes people laugh when you say it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lap...429548?hash=item2cacaab4ac:g:6WEAAOSwfZhXMjL7


----------



## catfish (May 20, 2016)

......................


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

Is that a real name? Lapebie?


----------



## zephyrblau (May 20, 2016)

I thought that was the name of a designer shoe style.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 20, 2016)

I google it and Lapebie was a French cyclist, first name "Roger". He won Le Tour de France in 1937. Died in October 1996.


----------

